# Kings Kush by Greenhouse Seeds



## drfting07 (Feb 7, 2012)

Anyone have a grow journal or smoke report?


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 7, 2012)

i have not, lots of reviews here though

hxxp://www.leafly.com/indica/kings-kush

or

hxxp://www.medicalmarijuanastrains.com/kings-kush/


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you Puffin!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Feb 7, 2012)

I just picked this strain up and its going to be the first bean I pop Ill keep everyone posted.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 7, 2012)

Mine is going outdoors 4/20. Please keep us posted.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 8, 2012)

FYI, In SoCal...What they call "Kings Kush" is actually Pre-98 Bubba Kush.
I know for sure, as I vend my Bubba in SoCal as Kings Kush.


Marketing at it's finest.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Feb 8, 2012)

Hmm that is weird. I bought some bubba kush too. They should be delivered today. I bought the kings kush cause it said it was a grape ape cross...


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 8, 2012)

same here jack, got is for the grape ape x OG cross


----------



## MG Canna (Feb 22, 2012)

Is that a good thing???

The REAL King's Kush is sold only by Greenhouse seeds and it is an OG kush x Grape.......really nice looking strain but never saw it live.

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.u...ouse-seeds-kings-kush-feminized/prod_652.html




			
				NorCalHal said:
			
		

> FYI, In SoCal...What they call "Kings Kush" is actually Pre-98 Bubba Kush.
> I know for sure, as I vend my Bubba in SoCal as Kings Kush.
> 
> 
> Marketing at it's finest.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 22, 2012)

It's called "King's" Kush because Arjan from Greenhouse has self-appointed himself the moniker of "King Of Cannabis" thusly "King's Kush". It's all about namebrands now, sad...oh and the horrific landrace pollution with their hermaphroditic offerings to indigenous growers...In one of their mj-docs, they go to India (?) and looking through gifted cannabis plants that they swapped for landrace seeds, one of the (GHSeeds)guys talks about how the plants are herms... really?!? u couldn't edit that part out there guys...


----------

